# Apologies for no show this week



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I've been sicker than a dog all weekend. Every few hours or so I climb out of my cave to post, most likely incoherent nonsense, here and then I go back for more sleep. Hope to be back up and running for next week!

If you really need a fix you can always go back and catch one you may have missed.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/books-videos-media-podcasts/35865-denton-sasquatch-podcast-links.html


----------



## actvlsnr (Dec 26, 2016)

Hope you get better. Best wishes. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Get well soon. We'll talk among ourselves.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Get well soon Squatch.

I picked up a hell of a bug last week too. Fortunately, it seems to be short lived, but last Wednesday, Thursday and Friday I wanted to die.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey, I want a refund.

Hope you get better soon.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Seems to be going around. The crude ran through my house a week ago. Not fun. Get well Squatch.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Laid up huh? Send a pic of the victim.

Oh yea, thanks for not leaving the mic with Denton while you were out ... that could get dangerous real quick.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Feel better soon, Sasquatch!
"3 shots of Vodka/cup of boiled raspberries/3 cloves of raw garlic" blend always works for me  Siberian get-well-overnight remedy.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

TG said:


> Feel better soon, Sasquatch!
> "3 shots of Vodka/cup of boiled raspberries/3 cloves of raw garlic" blend always works for me  Siberian get-well-overnight remedy.


Garlic? Are you trying to kill the poor Sasquatch! Don't you know those big guys are related to the Vampire genus (distant cousins, I think)?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Garlic? Are you trying to kill the poor Sasquatch! Don't you know those big guys are related to the Vampire genus (distant cousins, I think)?


Ahh ok lol


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

This flu is serious, we have lost a couple of patients to it. Get well soon


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> I've been sicker than a dog all weekend. Every few hours or so I climb out of my cave to post, most likely incoherent nonsense, here and then I go back for more sleep. Hope to be back up and running for next week!
> 
> If you really need a fix you can always go back and catch one you may have missed.
> 
> http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/books-videos-media-podcasts/35865-denton-sasquatch-podcast-links.html


Yeah no offense Sasquatch but you look like crap. LOL


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Garlic? Are you trying to kill the poor Sasquatch! Don't you know those big guys are related to the Vampire genus (distant cousins, I think)?


I'm related to Vampyre? Well no wonder I suck.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Well no wonder I suck.


Oh my... haha


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

For those of you who are like me and prefer not to take the flu shot, do what I do...

Up your intake of vitamin C and zinc, and drink echinacea tea. Energize your immune system to avoid getting sick.

Oh, and stay away from people.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The bride and I are currently deepy emroiled in Type A flu epidemic. Started two weeks ago and getting worse. The Ruskie cough meds sounds good. I been tying to survive on red wine...but now am out so trip to the store. Much closer than to the liquor store. Think we have some kind berries inthe ice box and know we have garlic. If the wine works as good as the vodka or close..I will report back


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> For those of you who are like me and prefer not to take the flu shot, do what I do...
> 
> Up your intake of vitamin C and zinc, and drink echinacea tea. Energize your immune system to avoid getting sick.
> 
> Oh, and stay away from people.


I have never taken a flu shot and I never will. This is the first time I've been really sick in probably 15 years. I concur about staying away from people. No good ever comes from being around them.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The lady doctor my wife uses said due to epidemic nature of the flu we contracted...a vaccine would not have helped. Also figured out the wife contracted the stuff from visiting the doctors office a couple of weeks ago..then she brought it home and gave it to me. The Siberian remedy is working good. Made it like this.

1/2 cup red wine
2 cloves fresh garlic (pulverized)
2 teaspoons Kroger brand Just Fruit blackberry flavor.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> The Siberian remedy is working good. Made it like this.
> 
> 1/2 cup red wine
> 2 cloves fresh garlic (pulverized)
> 2 teaspoons Kroger brand Just Fruit blackberry flavor.


Try the exact recipe I wrote above.. Real potato-based vodka, lots of fresh garlic and the reason I mentioned real raspberries is because they make you sweat when you have a virus.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok..we are sick with the flu around here. I aint going shopping for the right stuff..lol.


----------

